# help with fruit flies



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 5, 2005)

I have recently purchased a fruit fly culture from the pet store. The problem is that they keep escaping out of their container and also from my faunarium where I keep my mantis. Is there an easier way to feed these to my mantis? Can anyone tell me a way to keep them inside the mantis cage without escaping?

Thank You


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

You need to get some netting or some type of cloth that is kinda like mesh. I get white fabric from Wal Mart and cut it to fit the top of the mantis cage. You should keep and breed the flies in the small vials with foam lids that you can get from www.carolina.com

Mesh for mantis cage to keep flies in:







Container for mantis nymphs that keep flies in. You can order these from www.flyfarm.com


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help! Now they are not escaping!


----------

